# MA



## Guest (Dec 18, 2012)

Can someone process my application to join please ?  Merci buckets.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

pm @Ashcrapper


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Only Lorain can do it. He's been super busy but has told me that I'll sort it tomorrow


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Katy said:


> Only Lorain can do it. He's been super busy but has told me that I'll sort it tomorrow


let me back in too Katy Please - its bollox i was locked out of there

i've already said to the lads i have pics of my birds 36 GG norks to put up as soon as i'm back in


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Uriel said:


> let me back in too Katy Please - its bollox i was locked out of there
> 
> i've already said to the lads i have pics of my birds 36 GG norks to put up as soon as i'm back in


Have you requested access...if so Lorain will see the request when he checks tomorrow.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Katy said:


> Have you requested access...if so Lorain will see the request when he checks tomorrow.


i was already in it til scarby took it for feck all......i will apply again if i can remember how


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Uriel said:


> i was already in it til scarby took it for feck all......i will apply again if i can remember how


yeah i know your access was removed but to access it again you need to request it again.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Katy said:


> yeah i know your access was removed but to access it again you need to request it again.


done - xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2012)

Cheers Katy.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Katy said:


> Only *Lorain* can do it. He's been super busy but has told me that I'll sort it tomorrow


 :lol: :stupid:


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2012)

:whistling:


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

OldManRiver said:


> :whistling:


It's all kicking off in there!!

you would'nt believe the stuff you've missed :whistling:


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Where's the sticky that says how to request and member type and all that?

I've seen it before but fcuked if I can find it now!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Found it, and done


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Uriel said:


> i was already in it til scarby took it for feck all......i will apply again if i can remember how


Pmsl, what did you do? I've seen what goes on in there, so you must have done something really bad, or really p!ssed off whoever banned you.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

haha must go have a butchers in there, gotta be damn funny to get banned.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Katy said:


> Only *Lorain* can do it. He's been super busy but has told me that I'll sort it tomorrow


Actually thought it was a woman who run the site a few days ago due to the 'Lorraine' comment, actually had a ****ing dream about that too and how random it was :laugh:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Justin Cider said:


> Actually thought it was a woman who run the site a few days ago due to the 'Lorraine' comment, actually had a ****ing dream about that too and how random it was :laugh:


I make that typo so many times! In emails to clients as well. Some people do think its a woman's name :laugh:


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Lorian....how could ya get that wrong...its a cool name. Reminds me of DeLorean.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

I guess @Lorian not around


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

What are the requirements to gain access to MA?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

cooper79 said:


> What are the requirements to gain access to MA?


you must be either

a) a male

B) an animal


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Uriel said:


> let me back in too Katy Please - its bollox i was locked out of there
> 
> i've already said to the lads i have pics of my birds 36 GG norks to put up as soon as i'm back in


Were you the mole then :confused1:


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

cooper79 said:


> What are the requirements to gain access to MA?


Number of posts/time on the site...

There's a sticky on it somewhere by Katy I believe


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Raptor said:


> Were you the mole then :confused1:


i remeber that the whole snitch fiasco, couldnt be @Uriel he wouldnt do that to us?


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

cooper79 said:


> What are the requirements to gain access to MA?


Go on general forums - about uk-muscle - stickies - accessing private forums

All will be revealed


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

MA is? I know there is some special section on here but I'm clueless, fill me in xD


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

Katy said:


> yeah i know your access was removed but to access it again you need to request it again.


Sorry how do I request access? I haven't tried before. Thanks


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> Sorry how do I request access? I haven't tried before. Thanks





BoxerJay said:


> MA is? I know there is some special section on here but I'm clueless, fill me in xD


.......



ditz said:


> Go on general forums - about uk-muscle - stickies - accessing private forums
> 
> All will be revealed


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

ditz said:


> .......


Cheers pal x


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

PM me then, I've wanted in for ages but no one is telling! I'm gold now, I must pass muster haha


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

ditz said:


> Go on general forums - about uk-muscle - stickies - accessing private forums
> 
> All will be revealed


Cheers ditz


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

OldManRiver said:


> I guess @Lorian not around


He hasn't been around, no. I have told him just this second though to do the requests so hopefully he'll do them soon


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2013)

Cheers Katy


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

OldManRiver said:


> Cheers Katy


You're welcome  I'd do it myself if I could but I can't as I'm female.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2013)

Katy said:


> You're welcome  I'd do it myself if I could but I can't as I'm female.


That's descrimination ain't it ? LOL

Did you get my pm btw ?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

OldManRiver said:


> That's descrimination ain't it ? LOL
> 
> Did you get my pm btw ?


It's the rules...and we abide by them despite being admin 

I did but haven't read it yet...got lots to catch up on today...


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Katy said:


> I'd do it myself if I could but I can't as I'm female.


Is this because females, even mods/administrators can't access the MA in any shape or form or was it a general observation on the competence of women?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Uriel said:


> i was already in it til scarby took it for feck all......i will apply again if i can remember how


Wrong!!!! I can't take away access of the MA


----------

